# Lichteffekt ?



## Fight-Dragon (3. August 2006)

*Lichteffekt im Bild*

Hallo erstmal.

Ich hab mal ne Frage. Und zwar weiß einer von euch, wie man so einen Lichteffekt in Photoshop erstellt, wie ich es auf dem Bild angehängt habe?

Wenn ja wie geht so etwas?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!

MFG


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. August 2006)

Hi,
renderingfilter -> blendeneffekte. Oder du malst dir sowas selber dauert ca 5 min.

Gruß


----------



## holzoepfael (4. August 2006)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> renderingfilter -> blendeneffekte. Oder du malst dir sowas selber dauert ca 5 min.
> 
> Gruß



Ersteres hätte ich auch gesagt. Doch "selbermalen" ?! Also mit einem Grafiktablett verstehe ich das, aber auch mit der Maus? (Man wird ja davon ausgehen müssen, dass die meisten mit der Maus arbeiten... )


----------



## Terrabug (4. August 2006)

holzoepfael hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ersteres hätte ich auch gesagt. Doch "selbermalen" ?! Also mit einem Grafiktablett verstehe ich das, aber auch mit der Maus? (Man wird ja davon ausgehen müssen, dass die meisten mit der Maus arbeiten... )


Es gibt Pinselspitzen in so einer Form. In dem Beispiel musst du die nur noch nen bisschen lang wischenfingern. 
Wenn man mit der Maus malt, muss man sich mit ein paar Tricks behelfen: z.B. sowas immer erst vertikal oder horizontal ausgerichtet malen und verzerren, weil man dann mit Shift grade Linien kriegt und dann mit STRG+T in die geünschte Richtung drehen


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. August 2006)

Hi,
also natürlich setzt das malen mit der maus ein wenig Übung voraus aber ich denke mal nicht das das sonderlich schwierig ist mit der richrigen Brusheinstellung einen Fleck zu malen und den Rest kann man machen indem man eine Linie erstellt und dann eine Auswahl erstellt und  diese entweder mit weicher Auswahlkante versieht und füllt oder mit einem Weichzeichner drübergeht.
Und das malen mit der Maus setzt nur etwas Übung vorraus. Ich denke mal nicht das er erst seit gestern mit der Maus hantiert.

Gruß


----------



## Fight-Dragon (4. August 2006)

ok danke erstmal für die vielen Antworten!

Aber könnte mir das einer mal in Photoshop machen bitte? Ich bekomm das nicht so wie auf dem Bild hin.

Danke

MFG


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. August 2006)

Also ich lad dir hier mal eine PSd hoch. Ein tutorial mach ich grad für dich noch.

Gruß


----------



## Fight-Dragon (4. August 2006)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also ich lad dir hier mal eine PSd hoch. Ein tutorial mach ich grad für dich noch.
> 
> Gruß



Ohh SUPER! DANKE!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. August 2006)

Also unter http://www.janstieler.de/lensflare.swf kannste dir auch eine Tut dazu anschauen. Vielleicht gibt es das demnächst auch auf Tutorials.de in den Videotutorials.

Gruß


----------

